# Cervelo Soloist vs. Trek 5000



## simpleman770 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have been reviewing both bikes extensively. The Trek 5000 is constructed of TCT carbon and the Cervelo Soloist has an aluminum frame. The Trek is a mix of Ultegra and 105. The Cervelo is full Ultegra parts. I have heard carbon is better than aluminum, but have also heard a lot about the SmartWall technology in the aluminum Cervelo. The Cervelo has compact geometry and I think the Trek has more of a traditional geometry. 

I am 6’3” and 180 lbs. Because of my build I am not able to take either bike on a test ride due to the fact that the bike shops around me do not carry the size bike I need in stock. I am new to the sport of cycling and have never ridden either carbon or aluminum. 

I need guidance on which to buy. Will the compact geometry of the Cervelo affect me since I am so tall? Which frame is better or is it all nit picky and doesn’t matter that much?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

I rode an aluminium Soloist for close to 2 years and I LOVED it. I cannot comment on the Trek but the Cervelo was a super performer and solid. The Soloist was very stiff and seemed to get all power to the rear wheel. I loved the aluminum version so much that I just picked up the carbon Soloist. The carbon version is more stiffer and provides awesome damping that licks up road vibration and take the aluminium "edge" off. 

Many of the CSC riders still insist on the aluminium Soloist when they have access to any of the other Cervelo machines. This tells you something.....


----------



## azdroptop (Jun 6, 2006)

I just put together a soloist and I could not be happier. I am coming from a very comfortable Lemond Steel/Carbon Spine bike and the soloist is about 85 to 90% as comfortable-i.e. soaking up the road. Fit wise it is way better and it is faster and stiffer.

The soloist 'ultegra' is not quite 'full ultegra' It uses a different crank and the brakes are the cervelo version. For the 2200 the want for the Ultegra you might consider just buying the frame and building it or having it built for you like I did. The frame is 1200 and you can get FULL ultegra stuff for less than 1000, add bars/stem/saddle and wheels and you are good to go.


----------



## JTE83 (Jan 2, 2003)

I have 5 road bikes, 2 carbon, 3 aluminum : 2005 Kestrel Talon, 2003 AL Soloist Team, 2002 TCR Aero 2, 2004.5 OCR 1, 2006 Raleigh Prestige (CF). I don't notice too much of a difference between CF and AL. But if you want to get an aero CF bike, try a Kestrel Talon -- I think it's $2200 for an Ultegra setup.

If you want speed, then the Cervelo Soloist is the best. My highest top speed of all my bikes was on my Cervelo (32.9 mph). Next was my Kestrel Talon.

The Kestrel Talon would be a good compromise between the 2 bikes you wanted. It is aero and CF together.


----------



## simpleman770 (Jul 19, 2006)

I appreciate all of the feedback and suggestions. I am still deciding but leaning towards the Cervelo only because I feel like it is more for my money and have heard great reviews on its handling and acceleration. I will agree that either bike will be a great pick.


----------

